# Are there any cubers in Apple Creek Ohio USA?



## Lukz (Apr 4, 2022)

I am just wondering if there are any cubers in Apple Creek besides my best friend and I. If there are maybe we should meet sometime. I'm in 6th grade at Apple Creek Elamentry. I would love to meet some more cubers!


----------

